# Hot Roots!! Help!!



## D3sire (Sep 23, 2009)

My hair is naturally dark brown. About 8 months ago or so I had it dyed very very dark brown, almost black with some lighter highlights. I went back to the salon in late August and told the colorist that I wanted something a bit lighter then last time but not too far off my natural color. I pretty much left it up to him but very specifically specified NO RED/ORANGE. Well I left with a brownish/reddish base and gold/orange highlights. UGH!! I decided to try it out for a couple weeks to see if it would grow on me but I couldn't stand it anymore and decided a quick inexpensive fix would be just to use box dye and dye it all dark brown. I bought a box of Feria (Deeply Brown) about 2 weeks ago and did it at home but I could still see the red, especially around the roots. I have really thick hair and thought I just needed another box for full coverage and died it again the next day concentrating on the roots (same brand &amp; color). Even after the second dye I could still see the red and traces of the orange colored highlights. I bought a third box tonight (same brand and color) and just washed it out... my roots are bright red with a goldish tint. The rest of my hair is a really dark brown... What do I do??? I reallyyyy cannot afford another trip to the salon at the moment. I was thinking of buying a box of black dye... Would that cover up my horrible roots?? Pleaseee help!!! I just want my hair to be one color!!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 23, 2009)

One note of caution, be careful about coloring your hair repeatedly in a short amount of time. It can result in hair damage and loss.


----------

